

High price of '.sucks' to be investigated - feroz1
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-32284922

======
breakingcups
sucks.sucks can't be registered anymore, can it? :)

This is honestly ICANNs fault when they made the rules, now it's no surprise
people are doing business within those rules.

------
jburwell
So, the price to register a .suck domain suck. Seems strangely consistent ...

------
ocdtrekkie
Good. $2500 for domain registration is a scam.

